# Keto pre & post workout



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

What do you guys do for a pre and post workout on keto? Just looking for some ideas here!


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

cheese


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Pork scratchings are great. 28g pro -25g fat per 50g.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah was thinking about these pork scratchins was just looking for something different!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You can eat what you want mate, it makes no diffrence on keto. Fats are fats.

For a faster release of energy tho you could eat coconut oil with a whey shake. I personally prefer not to use whey on keto tho as i prefer eating whole foods.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> Pork scratchings are great. 28g pro -25g fat per 50g.


ive bin looking into keto diet last few days mate just wondering how about the salt intake in pork scratchings!!


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Been looking all over for coconut oil can't find it? Any suggestions!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Holland and barrett have it half price for £6 mate.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

TAFFY said:


> ive bin looking into keto diet last few days mate just wondering how about the salt intake in pork scratchings!!


The salt isn't that high on one portion. I've read somewhere that you raise your salt intake slightly when on keto.


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought coconut oil from a local Asian foodstore for £3 for 500ml

Do u have one local!?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, you can get it for under £2 from sainsburys for 500g but it has to be 100% virgin coconut oil to have the benifits from mct's. The cheap stuff isn't virgin so has no real benifit over normal oil, except from tasting better.


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

I have also bought optimum blend from H and B to get some better oils into me!


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Holland and barrett have it half price for £6 mate.


Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

No prob mate. The H&B stuff tastes amazing, i can just eat it from a spoon. Also eggs/chicken ect..fried is lush.

Top stuff.


----------

